

Deploying node.js apps with Capistrano: surprisingly convenient - evantahler
http://blog.evantahler.com/deploying-node-js-applications-with-capistrano

======
evantahler
I need to give a shout out to the nodejitsu team who made the Forever package.
It's what enabled this whole thing to work.

<https://github.com/nodejitsu/forever>

